# inboard jet coming your way - test drive anyone ?



## montanaman (Dec 24, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL
hi fellow jet boaters,
we are having 1 of our inboard jets shipped down to florida this spring
if any body along the way would like to see/test drive a new 182 hp inboard jet send me a pm
we will be running down some of the midwest states and could be going by you
here are a few specs of the 1 being shipped
1. welded aluminum hull with a 60" bottom in .190 thick
2. scott 751 jet pump with hyd trim
3. ecotec 182 hp 2.4L GM marine engine [ runs on any pump gas ]
4. 15'4"
5. seating for 4
6. 30 gal fuel tank
7. full gauge set tach,fuel,volt,oil,temp, 

also a cpl pix of what it will look like with a cpl changes for the customer


----------



## Andy (Dec 24, 2010)

If you want to come through Virginia, I know the perfect place for you to leave that boat parked for the summer...  
Awesome looking boat. Have a safe trip.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just what is that going to be doing in Florida? Not all that many shallow, rocky rivers down there. 

Have any more pictures you can post up, especially from during construction?


----------



## montanaman (Dec 24, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Just what is that going to be doing in Florida? Not all that many shallow, rocky rivers down there.
> 
> Have any more pictures you can post up, especially from during construction?



the new owner also has a home here in montana [ big sky ]
his boat will start building after the new year buy will be as listed
we build them from .190 up to 1/2" keel with 1/2" uhmw over that
here are a cpl more pix


----------



## stumpjumper1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Montanaman, this vid is the big Bend west coast of Florida, it's flat rock on the run in any where from 4'' to 10'' deep. Then once in the creeks it can be rocks showing then drop off in a pool 10' deep where fish like to go. Notice this is not my video, but I fish the same area.


Capt. Scott Crown Video 18' duracraft flatsmaster 115 yamaha jet
https://s822.photobucket.com/albums/zz141/captscottcrown/?action=view&current=MAH00066.mp4&newest=1


----------



## freetofish (Dec 26, 2010)

Now thats one serious boat.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 26, 2010)

That's a great lookin' rig! 8)


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

nice looking jet boat!


----------



## montanaman (Jan 8, 2011)

stumpjumper1 said:


> Montanaman, this vid is the big Bend west coast of Florida, it's flat rock on the run in any where from 4'' to 10'' deep. Then once in the creeks it can be rocks showing then drop off in a pool 10' deep where fish like to go. Notice this is not my video, but I fish the same area.
> 
> 
> Capt. Scott Crown Video 18' duracraft flatsmaster 115 yamaha jet
> https://s822.photobucket.com/albums/zz141/captscottcrown/?action=view&current=MAH00066.mp4&newest=1



nice vid, we should have no trouble on anything like that at all
the 1 heading down there will have a .190 thick bottom


----------



## Codeman (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm telling you guys you need to bring one to this part of the country and make your rounds. I'll do it for you if you want. LOL Just provide me with a demo.


----------



## montanaman (Jan 9, 2011)

Codeman said:


> I'm telling you guys you need to bring one to this part of the country and make your rounds. I'll do it for you if you want. LOL Just provide me with a demo.



we just need to know what part your in and what river you would like to go run
this boat will start its build when i get back from the SHOT SHOW in vegas
this boat is sold and not my boat so i will not be able to run it to the extreme i.e. run gravel for 100 yards [-X 
but we can do some real good running to show what they can do and how much better they are on fuel then those out board jets


----------



## montanaman (Apr 20, 2011)

update, looks like we will be bringing a 15'4" welded aluminum hull jet boat to oklahoma now
it has a 54" wide bottom in .190 and will have the new 2.4L ecotec motor and a scott 751 single stage jey pump with hyd trim
so anybody in that area that would like to go for a test drive and show me some of the water/rivers in that area just send me a pm
here are a cpl pix of the set up
some specs also are wot is 5450 rpm and around 42-44 mph on the river
we are at 4000' elev so these #s will differ from river to river and elev.


----------



## dsage (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a great river here in Topeka KS to give it a great test and work out. I would love to see what that could do around here. No much boat traffic on a large portion of the river. i would say 70 plus miles of hard running water that just a few boat on a lot of traffic is canoes and kayaks.


----------



## montanaman (Apr 21, 2011)

dsage said:


> I have a great river here in Topeka KS to give it a great test and work out. I would love to see what that could do around here. No much boat traffic on a large portion of the river. i would say 70 plus miles of hard running water that just a few boat on a lot of traffic is canoes and kayaks.



topeka looks like it will be to far off the travel plans but we will be going past wichita if that helps


----------



## dsage (Apr 21, 2011)

Not much for open public water that area other than lakes. Only the Arkansas river would work and its limited to ramps plus its not that skinny of water.


----------



## reedjj (Apr 21, 2011)

Every where I want to get I would benefit from a jet boat. I wanted to build one but all the FL people told me it was useless. No that I went with the prop I know I shoulda trusted my insticts and gone with the jet.

I dont too many rocks but there are a lot of submerged logs and shallow sandy or mud bottoms that make it tough with a prop. I havnt been in salt water yet but I know a lot of the creeks that feed the St Johns river and the St Marys river in and around the Ga/FL line and Jacksonville have oyster beds that will destroy a lower unit and a fiberglass boat.

I def want to drive it. PM sent!


----------

